# Important!Ipad2 disque dur brancher



## Isicilia (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,à tous! Je suis nouveau!!
J'ai l'intention d'acheter un iPad 2 3G 
Mais j'ai quelque question pour etre sur de mon prochaine achat.
Peut on connecté un disque dur ou pouvoir augmenter sa mémoire ( simplement et économiquement)?
Est t'il plus utile d'acheter un adaptateur Hdmi ou l'apple Tv avec Airplay (je veux que le son sort par mon home cinema. (optique))?
Voila Merci d'avance au réponse qui m'aideront a faire mon achat.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Octobre 2011)

L'ipad n'est pas un ordinateur... Impossible de brancher un disque dur classique (il y en a un spécifique de mémoire, mais de petite capacité et à un prix défiant toute concurrence....).


----------

